# Working on it when I can.



## Pacer (Sep 27, 2011)

Looking over your method of installing the PF reminds me of doing an install on my RF30 some years back. I didnt take any pics of the RF30, but later when I upgraded to a 6x26 knee mill (copy of the Clausing) I quickly noted that installing a PF on it would be almost identical to the RF30 so I did a repeat and put one of the Chinese PF's on it - and I took some pics of that install. Heres a link to the pics - I think you will see some similarities...

https://picasaweb.google.com/pace8bellsouth.net/PowerfeedSpindleFeed


----------



## cyrusb (Sep 28, 2011)

Is there a reason its mounted in that manner? That unit likes to be on the right side, with the lever vertical, usually.


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 28, 2011)

And with the whole thing below table level so as not to intrude on the workspace.


----------



## November X-ray (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a PF similar to that mounted on the left side too, but I laid mine horizontally and it feeds via a 45 degree bevel gear. That way it runs the right direction, now if I can only get a new potentiometer for it where it will run everytime!


----------

